# Driver's CV Axle replacement on 97 Altima SE



## mowenski (Dec 18, 2005)

The Haynes book on the Altima says to dissassemble the lower ball joint nut, strut and tie rod end nuts to free the CV axle - the ball joint nut appears to be hard to get at with a wrench, is this the best way to do this repair?


----------



## Red Lion (Dec 18, 2005)

screw the Haynes manual. This is what you do: take off the two nuts connecting the strut to the knuckle. Maneuver the knuckle, still connected to the tie rod end and ball joint, in such a way that you can pull the axle out. It might be pulling the assembly out and towards the rear of the car, it might be out and towards the front, but you can maneuver it out of the way enough to pull the axle out of the knuckle without taking anything else apart. Be sure to not let the knuckle just hang there as it can mess up the ball joint and/or tie rod end. But it can be done without taking either off; I've done it.


----------



## mowenski (Dec 18, 2005)

*worked like a charm*

Thanks Red Lion for the info - apart and back together without any cursing at ball joints that won't pop loose!


----------

